# What to look for in a shrink/counselor?



## 845dad

feel free ot look up 845dad. I'm still in the midst of a divorce that seems to be the energizer bunny...it just keeps going and going and going. At this point after dealing with crazy for so long I'm wondering if i'm starting to lose it too. What should I look for in a counselor, shrink or social worker. I have a seriously bad taste in my mouth after the marriage counselor we went to, what a dirt bag...heard he skipped town and left his invalid wife to fend for herself....If you know anyone good in the poughkeepsie/new paltz area that takes aetna feel free to send me a name


----------



## Ynot

Look for one who will make you uncomfortable by asking questions you are not comfortable answering. You do NOT want some one who will just agree with you to make you comfortable. The whole purpose of the exercise is to make you think about your situation. If you don't have to answer uncomfortable questions you won't ever do that. What you will discover is the answer lies within. A good counselor will help you find it.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I like ones who give homework.


----------

